# Swoopes nets 29!



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Comets Clip Monarchs 
Sheryl Swoopes tallied 22 of her 29 points in the second half as Houston edged Sacramento 74-71 Saturday. Janeth Arcain added 19 points and Michelle Snow chipped in with 10. The Comets have won six of their last eight games and host the New York Liberty on Saturday. www.wnba.com


Go Sheryl!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

sheryl not only had 29 points, but also 8 rebounds, 7 assist and 2 steals. Arcain had 19 points, 5 assist and 2 steals. With Arcain and Swoopes hot, Comets are nearly unstoppable. So i agree with you, Go Sheryl....and Janeth.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Sheryl played extremely well yesterday!
Go comets


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> sheryl not only had 29 points, but also 8 rebounds, 7 assist and 2 steals. Arcain had 19 points, 5 assist and 2 steals. With Arcain and Swoopes hot, Comets are nearly unstoppable. So i agree with you, Go Sheryl....and Janeth.


And when Tina Thompson gets back...

And when Cynthia Cooper gets back...

And when Michelle Snow matures...

they are scary.

STuart


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> sheryl not only had 29 points, but also 8 rebounds, 7 assist and 2 steals. Arcain had 19 points, 5 assist and 2 steals. With Arcain and Swoopes hot, Comets are nearly unstoppable. So i agree with you, Go Sheryl....and Janeth.


Finally Janeth is playing at her level again. I hope she can keep the good performance for more games.


----------

